# Resetting Computer - 06 Murano



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

I have attempted a number of corrections to clear an O2 code SES problem.

My one FINAL question : Now that I've exhausted my layman-mechanics abilities

Do I drive the car through a good number of cycles, highway and around town, to see if the light goes out on its own or should I reset the computer with the trusted pedal method?

I know I have to drive the car up to 200 miles before inspection here in Massachusetts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just clear it with a generic OBD II code reader; most auto part stores can do this for you if you don't have one. If the code won't erase, there is an electrical open or short in the circuit. Just because you get a code for an O2 sensor, it doesn't necessarily mean it is the sensor that is bad.


----------



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks for the quick reply. I've been leaning toward the 'electrical open/short' cause for a few days now. I've reset the computer and will be driving around for a few days - if the light returns then I'll take it to a mechanic in town who has a pretty good reputation pinpointing exactly what you're saying. I don't really have the means or know-how to check things our any further than I already have.

Appreciate the input.


----------

